# Found a new Kingsford product at Food Lion



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Found a new (to me) ' Char wood' by Kingsford. Has anyone used it yet? Is it any good or a waste of $$ ( ~6.50/bag)? Thought we'd try it tomorrow with our 1st fatties and ABT's. Thanks for any info in advance, Daun


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 3, 2007)

http://nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag56.htm

He has, in my opinion, a good site comparing lots of different charcoal, and lump.....

In my opinion, for what it is worth, Kingsford made a tremendous mistake when they changed their original charcoal last year.  I think they are grasping to try and get the market back.  They lost a lot of customers over their change.  Myself included.

You didn't mention the size bag.  I paid $5.77 for 10 lbs of Royal Oak lump last year at Wal-Mart when they had it.  I since have found a private party that makes his own, and I am getting a 19lb bag for $7 each.  The only draw back, is he is almost 4 hrs away, so when I go get some, I like to get a large order.  Last time, it was 14 bags......

And to answer your original question, no I have not tried the Kingsford.

Bill


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 3, 2007)

Does it mean anything that you posted this on the jokes forum?

I personally think Kingsford is a joke, but wouldn't have gone that far :P 

Royal Oak rules 8)


----------



## dgross (Feb 4, 2007)

Sometimes the newbie just shines thru  :oops: . Haven't ventured forth to find specialty charcoal (use Kingsford + chips) but mabey the new Wally World nearby will have some of the royal oak as mrgrumpy uses.  Live and learn while enjoying the TBS  :) . Daun


DUH or DIR as my hubby says, didn't realize the irony of posting this in the joke form  :lol:   :lol: ! Seems as though that is the feeling about Kingsford charcoal so mabey it was a nod from the smoke gods  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Good catch Cajunsmoker ! Will post and let you know if this Charwood  was worth it. Enjoy Superbowl Sunday-especially the commercials  :D ! Daun


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 4, 2007)

what size bag was that new fangled stuff?????


----------



## dgross (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Larry  :) , just checked and it is a 10lb bag. As I said, don't know anything about it yet and wanted to see if anyone else had used this product. I succumed to Superbowl Sunday Splurge  :P . Daun

Tecnician hubby just went to open the bag for a look at the contents;

1x1-1x3 chunk charcoal is what is immediately evident. No plywood yet but we'll have to wait for burn time...... DG


----------



## dgross (Feb 4, 2007)

After reading mrgrumpy's link, I'm dissapointed in the implied performance of the product but are going to give it that college try tomorrow since its here  :? . We'll let you know our thoughts on this product and thanks for the link mrgrumpy  :) ! Daun


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 4, 2007)

:shock: 

I was so tired when I got home from work yesterday, I even saw a new post to the jokes and came to read it..... I didn't even realize I had posted to a message here that was a joke and not a joke.....

So, I guess the joke was on me.... huh???

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 4, 2007)

BTW, glad you found the link informative.  I thought it was too.  I have gone to it several times to compare products.  Just remember, that this is his opinion and findings on the products.  You might just like one he doesn't.  

But I still like to compare the products before I use one.

Bill


----------



## dgross (Feb 5, 2007)

That Kingsford Charwood BITES! Sparked and spit all over the place. Lucky we were on the concrete driveway cause the wind was causing havoc also. Save you $ and spend it on some quality fuel like Royal Oak as mrgrumpy suggests. Oh well, live, learn and smoke  :D . Daun


----------

